# Barb



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

No she has been with me for two years. her yougsters always come out like this here are some pics of the parents and a youngster from same parents. this youngster is nine months old. the pics of the parents are on the other page.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

what are they birds used for? show? or something else?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes they are for show


----------

